# Boyz! Ballroom dancing...would you, did you..why?



## notperfectanymore (Mar 1, 2012)

Just curious how many men here have ever went to Ballroom dancing lessons with the wife. Why? Why not? Fun? Bad idea?

Just curious....thanx!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Dance lessons with my ex prior to our marriage. Very enjoyable. Very bonding. Very sexy.

I'd do it solo in a heartbeat if there were a studio within 20 miles of me.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Took some swing dance lessons with the wife before our wedding. Wish we had the time and money to go do the ball room dancing lessons with her, and NO you can't cut in LOL. That's more from my wife than me.

She had a lot more jealous reactions during the lessons than me LOL. She let herself slip once, I had a little chest hair showing out of the top of my shirt (I'm not hairy but I got this little tuft there) and the instructor was teaching the women to look at a specific spot at the base of the neck, top of the chest. I was paired with this 18-22 year old girl at the time. My wife yelled out. "That's my tuft of hair". She didn't intend to say it out loud. Best color of red AND definitely an ego boost moment.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

My wife wants to do this and I would be up for it however she just started her masters degree program so its gonna have to wait I can see were it would be a bonding experience and fun


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I've been dancing my whole life, many different types of dance, including ballroom. I love it!

Learning ANY kind of lead-follow dance can help a couple to truly understand the lead-follow dynamic in a male-female relationship. If ballroom isn't your thing (ballroom = waltz, foxtrot, rumba and a few others), then go for salsa, east coast swing or west coast swing (two entirely different dances with different music), or Argentine tango.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I've always wanted to learn ballroom dancing.

The problem is the time.

But we did do some Latin dance classes together though.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Dancing is a priority activity in my house. Have tried to go without it but that didn't fly. I do Argentine Tango as it's a bit more open-ended with regard to how much you can do with what you learn, not a canned program but more like taking art lessons. Once you have the basics down you're good, you can improv, and you definitely connect more as a couple, and can take it to clubs very easily for practice and a fun night out. 

I met my Sweetie at ballroom dance, we danced together for almost a year before dating seriously, then he had a serious brain hemorrhage and that really sucked. 

Dancing is a fun activity, you can take Latin dance or Swing, you don't have to sign up for a course, you can usually find a place that offers an intro lesson, like at a restaurant (Mexican, for example) and then has some dancing afterwards along with dinner. I've taken my kids to Cuban dance night a couple times and it was loads of fun. For $60 we ate, drank and danced til nearly midnight, then drove home under the moon.


----------



## LearninAsWeGo (Oct 20, 2012)

Any guy who genuinely likes to dance is gay or latino. I honestly believe that. There is the rare rare guy who is an awesome dancer from practicing, but he did that to impress people (breakdancing, house, etc) or to get attract women and get female company... and a lot of those guys are open or closet ****/bi.

Straight American guys will dance to get LAID... end of story. I practiced some waltz type steps off youtube with my wife before our reception. We go out to the salsa club or disco bar occasionally. I'm doing it to get laid and to meet her needs by showing interest in stuff she likes... just like she "enjoys" football or baseball games with me from time to time. JMO


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I have never tried ballroom, I'm terrified of dancing, hate it, it is far and away my least favorite activity, and whenever I've tried to push myself to (I have a friend who invites me for salsa on his home made dance floor with a bunch of his salsa group) I feel like crap (my self esteem bottoms out hard, no matter what kind of dancing it is) for the duration and for weeks and months after, but I keep trying because it feels like there is something wrong with me and I need to overcome it... plus I know there is nothing more sexy about a man who dances (cause almost every woman I know has literally told me so, even if the guy is not so good). So I want to experiment with this despite the tremendous anxiety it brings.

I offered to go to ballroom lessons with my now ex W because it is really popular in my city, but she had zero interest she only like hiphop and nothing else. sigh. 

Now, if a beautiful woman somehow insisted I go to be her dance partner, I definitely would take her offer and I most inevitably would regret it.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

LearninAsWeGo said:


> Any guy who genuinely likes to dance is gay or latino. I honestly believe that. There is the rare rare guy who is an awesome dancer from practicing, but he did that to impress people (breakdancing, house, etc) or to get attract women and get female company... and a lot of those guys are open or closet ****/bi.
> 
> Straight American guys will dance to get LAID... end of story. I practiced some waltz type steps off youtube with my wife before our reception. We go out to the salsa club or disco bar occasionally. I'm doing it to get laid and to meet her needs by showing interest in stuff she likes... just like she "enjoys" football or baseball games with me from time to time. JMO


LOL, it's true my Latino friends are awesome dancers. I love it when they SING while we're dancing. But my best dance partners in Argentine Tango are American Caucasian (my instructor) and half-Asian. My Cubano friend who dances Argentine Tango is caliente at best. I know a Pole who knows the Mongolian Waltz, he's a real jerk, recovered alcoholic, massive tattoos and on the short side, but at that dance who cares, he's expert and you need to be bull-headed for that one. My buddy was learning to dance because he did a different sport every night...and he met me. Yep, he got laid, just a few days before his massive brain hemorrhage. At least he was happy when he almost died. But he was really happy and cute when he danced, so who cares why he was doing it. Straight up Caucasian guy, middle aged, building contractor, definitely not my type, lol. I do have another Cubano friend who loves to dance. But he's an artist as well, and likes to get out and socialize, and also teaches. I'll admit I'm half Cuban. For me not to dance is like starvation. I tried and couldn't do it.

We go to milonga parties and everyone dances with everyone else. It's about socializing and mingling and having fun and building community, not about getting laid. Maybe in some crowds it would be about that, but my dance community is a group of friends, with some screwing going on around the edges. lol.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Believe it or not, Unbelievable took ballroom dancing classes while stationed in Germany. Over there, it's almost a requirement to know how to dance. It was quite fun and I looked like 007 in a tux.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Did this for our wedding, I have to admit I really enjoyed it and it was alot of fun. Did get the wife pissed off at me when I told her that my dancing partner (trainer) had hands that were soft as silk....Oh to be young.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Yep, in Russia and other European countries, it was required in the old regime to know how to dance. Most of the younger generation also know because the old people insist. In China, a lot of people know ballroom dancing. Also in Mongolia, due to the Russian influence.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

The Tango is the sexiest dance of all time. It is glorious to look at, takes skill and is very sensual. In the circle that I grew up in, both boys and girls learned all forms of ballroom dance before they were 15. Sign up and enjoy. It's tremendous fun and you will not regret it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I would love to take dance lessons with my wife to learn a variety of couples dances. We don't have the time right now and probably won't until arthritis starts setting in...


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I've been dancing my whole life, many different types of dance, including ballroom. I love it!
> 
> Learning ANY kind of lead-follow dance can help a couple to truly understand the lead-follow dynamic in a male-female relationship. If ballroom isn't your thing (ballroom = waltz, foxtrot, rumba and a few others), then go for salsa, east coast swing or west coast swing (two entirely different dances with different music), or Argentine tango.


I did a LOT of ballroom dancing in college. Your comments have caused me to reminisce about all those hours on the dance floor.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

I had to take some class (not school related) on how to be a gentleman. And they taught ballroom dancing.

It was...interesting. Not that I ever used those dancing skills in my high school dances...or anywhere else.....

Also learned swing dancing. 

Never used that either.....


Maybe learning that stuff was a waste of time....


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Broken at 20 said:


> Maybe learning that stuff was a waste of time....


Unless you actually put it to use by continuing the hobby (and I suspect it would pay off)


----------



## LearningLifeQDay (Oct 20, 2012)

"I had to take some class (not school related) on how to be a gentleman. And they taught ballroom dancing.
It was...interesting. Not that I ever used those dancing skills in my high school dances...or anywhere else.....
Also learned swing dancing. 
Never used that either.....
Maybe learning that stuff was a waste of time...." Oh, no, broken at 20, that's great that you experienced these art forms. I wish I could have been exposed to dancing at a younger age. I was always in to band, martial arts, and other activities. Maybe that's why I can't dance and have some envy of those who do it gracefully.


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 20, 2011)

Ballroom, country rock, and rock'n'roll dancing for a couple of years in my late teens, early twenties. Can't do it with wifey tho, as she refuses to follow, and in dance that is a disaster.

Loved it then, and would love to have somewhere to be able to do it regularly now...... wife would have to learn to follow tho.


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

If dance is a couples type dance, where you actually interact with each other, one must lead, and one must follow. If your wife won't follow, find another [dance] partner. Maybe your dancing will create enough jealousy to compel your wife to dance.


----------

